# Would you buy home stuff online? Sofas, Beds, Flooring?



## straight6hatch

Hey folks, 

I run a home furnishings store and have a question for you!

We don't sell online at present because we believe that someone would want to try and item before they buy. With the growth of online sales, are we missing out?

Let me know!

EDIT - If you do vote a particular way, please let me know why below. Its very helpful! The more stuff we sell, the more detailing stuff I can buy.... consider that! :lol:


----------



## baxlin

Flooring, yes, but only after a sample, or better still a few samples had been provided. Did this with the laminate for my kitchen floor. No problems.

Not voted, as my answer doesn’t fit any of the choices, sorry.

Other furniture, not so sure, although I do buy other stuff online.


----------



## straight6hatch

baxlin said:


> Flooring, yes, but only after a sample, or better still a few samples had been provided. Did this with the laminate for my kitchen floor. No problems.
> 
> Not voted, as my answer doesn't fit any of the choices, sorry.
> 
> Other furniture, not so sure, although I do buy other stuff online.


Thats okay. Its open for debate! I appreciate my limited choices wouldnt fit everyone 

Im really just trying to acertain whether people would buy a sofa or a bed as flooring is more specialist to an extent. To me, if you buy a sofa or bed online without trying it, youve gotta be nuts. How do you even know if its comfortable! Then again, im probably baised :lol:


----------



## sharrkey

Last 2 sofas I’ve bought have been online Duresta & Gascoigne, plenty of showrooms to try out then search online for best prices! 

Also forgot mattress I bought online also, tested out in showroom before buying elsewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BillyT

I have and regretted it Wayfair bought 3 mattress and there all terrible £1000 in total 2 single and a small double. There done and we only got them 9 months ago.
also Sofas from Argos that where so called Leather to find out there leather faced with Faux leather sides that has started to shed.
This is not covered by the 10 year guarantee only covers the first year.
We our going to DFS soon to try and buy.


----------



## nbray67

I never understand buyers buying the likes of sofas, beds, chairs etc....online without seeing/testing them first as you've no idea if it's comfy, to your exact taste and the appearance/size of said items.

I voted option 2 buddy.


----------



## percymon

I've bought carpet and flooring online, but only after i've known what it is i've decided on - such purchases were based solely on price, which isn't great for supporting local businesses although i do try to give them some of my business when they are competitive or i want a professionally fitted solution


----------



## straight6hatch

sharrkey said:


> Last 2 sofas I've bought have been online Duresta & Gascoigne, plenty of showrooms to try out then search online for best prices!
> 
> Also forgot mattress I bought online also, tested out in showroom before buying elsewhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great Brand Duresta. Fantastic Quality, we sell them here.

So from your perspective, having a try and then shopping about for the best price is always great. As you probably know, a retailer always has higher overheads than an online shop will. From my perspective, you're the kind of customer we like least :lol:. It makes us feel used and abused if im honest (nothing personal!).

Would you ever do your 'homework' online and then reapproach the retailer you tried the sofa in to try and negotiate the price? 
Does ordering online not scare you? I know how much those kind of sofas are and spending that money with someone I had never met would worry me!

Appreciate your comments though! This is super helpful


----------



## straight6hatch

BillyT said:


> I have and regretted it Wayfair bought 3 mattress and there all terrible £1000 in total 2 single and a small double. There done and we only got them 9 months ago.
> also Sofas from Argos that where so called Leather to find out there leather faced with Faux leather sides that has started to shed.
> This is not covered by the 10 year guarantee only covers the first year.
> We our going to DFS soon to try and buy.


Thanks for your comments. This is something we really try and focus on where I work. We only sell decent stuff as the cheap stuff is a false economy IMO.

If I could give you any advice (other than coming to find me to sell you a sofa - im near Brighton) it would be to go to a local and independent retailer. Theyre always more honest and most of their sales guys arent on commission. In essence, this means you get honest advice from someone who isnt swaying you based on whats going into their pocket! Good luck


----------



## muzzer

I've bought beds and matresses online and had no major issues with them. The only time i had a problem was due to an error on my part.


----------



## straight6hatch

percymon said:


> I've bought carpet and flooring online, but only after i've known what it is i've decided on - such purchases were based solely on price, which isn't great for supporting local businesses although i do try to give them some of my business when they are competitive or i want a professionally fitted solution


I think that you're probably right. There are things that I do on my car, from parts bought online, that dont support local business (my local garage). However, loads of stuff I do buy locally to support family businesses like ours. Doing things to a price though, thats fair enough!


----------



## straight6hatch

muzzer said:


> I've bought beds and matresses online and had no major issues with them. The only time i had a problem was due to an error on my part.


Muzzer, muzzer, muzzer. I thought better of you *tut tut* 

Thats fair though! Was it not a bit strange not knowing how it was going to feel? Perhaps its the safety of knowing you can return them? Im intrigued!


----------



## Shiny

I'd have normally said no, i like to try before I buy.

But in desperate need of a new mattress and everywhere closed last year, we took a punt on a Simba and love it.

Missus is now looking at sofa's in a box, but i'm still keen to sit in one before i commit to a purchase.


----------



## sharrkey

straight6hatch said:


> Great Brand Duresta. Fantastic Quality, we sell them here.
> 
> So from your perspective, having a try and then shopping about for the best price is always great. As you probably know, a retailer always has higher overheads than an online shop will. From my perspective, you're the kind of customer we like least :lol:. It makes us feel used and abused if im honest (nothing personal!).
> 
> Would you ever do your 'homework' online and then reapproach the retailer you tried the sofa in to try and negotiate the price?
> 
> Does ordering online not scare you? I know how much those kind of sofas are and spending that money with someone I had never met would worry me!
> 
> Appreciate your comments though! This is super helpful


I've worked in sales all my life so I try to make a point of not wasting anyone's time whilst out researching myself within furniture showrooms, but yes with Duresta & even Gasgoine you know the expected quality and warranty provided so no worries there.

I did try and get a furniture retailer to match the online price for my Vispring mattress, they laughed and said no chance, I said fine and thanked them for their time and bought online that evening.

I heavily research anything I buy and equally the cost I can buy for, another perfect example was engineered oak flooring that I bought a few years back, local guy was 4K and I could buy online for 2k, he said it cost him more to buy than what I was paying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darlofan

Normally I'd say no but in December due to lockdown we bought a new bed from John Lewis. I would have waited but wife pushed it, mainly cos it was her side that was cream crackered:lol:

New one was replaced last month due to a fault but have to say it was a risk not trying out first but worked out ok.


----------



## muzzer

straight6hatch said:


> Muzzer, muzzer, muzzer. I thought better of you *tut tut*
> 
> Thats fair though! Was it not a bit strange not knowing how it was going to feel? Perhaps its the safety of knowing you can return them? Im intrigued!


Regards the beds, cost played a huge part as did style but the website i bought them from had full dimensions so i knew what size the bed would be. The two i have bought online weren't an issue, one was too low for the wife who is disabled and the second one is going strong 4 years later.

The Mattress was an error on my part with the sizing, and it wasn't that comfy to be fair. The replacement we changed it for is superb, it's possibly the comfiest mattress i've had for the better part of 30 years.

If the local shops did the same quality at a similar price point, i would have bought locally but when Mattressman want the thick of end of £700 for a mattress and i got one with the same feel* online for less than £200, then the high street can't compete.
* feel not quality, although the one we did get has so far proven to be amazing.

We haven't ordered anything outlandish when we've done it online, so expectations were fully met.
Would i go back to buying from a store? Sure but then it's a case of supply and demand, do they have it in stock? Most times yes but if go online i can exactly what is in stock and what isnt, too many times i've been told it's in stock in a shop only to be told the next day it isnt and i have to wait.


----------



## straight6hatch

Shiny said:


> I'd have normally said no, i like to try before I buy.
> 
> But in desperate need of a new mattress and everywhere closed last year, we took a punt on a Simba and love it.
> 
> Missus is now looking at sofa's in a box, but i'm still keen to sit in one before i commit to a purchase.


Im interested in how the Simba holds up to the test of time. very appealing marketing with their 100 day try and return system etc. Theyre foam so a no no for me as I get too hot.

Sofas in a box?! Whatever next :lol:

Thanks for your comments


----------



## straight6hatch

sharrkey said:


> I've worked in sales all my life so I try to make a point of not wasting anyone's time whilst out researching myself within furniture showrooms, but yes with Duresta & even Gasgoine you know the expected quality and warranty provided so no worries there.
> 
> I did try and get a furniture retailer to match the online price for my Vispring mattress, they laughed and said no chance, I said fine and thanked them for their time and bought online that evening.
> 
> I heavily research anything I buy and equally the cost I can buy for, another perfect example was engineered oak flooring that I bought a few years back, local guy was 4K and I could buy online for 2k, he said it cost him more to buy than what I was paying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thats totally fair comment. I would say, with confidence, that not many people will research heavily. I could be wrong but the feeling I get from my customers is that they do basic research and go from there. It obviously has paid dividends for you though!

Good point about not wasting peoples time. It was amazing when I sold cars how many people just fancied a jolly. Did my head in!

Interesting comments about the flooring. Truthfully, we do very well with flooring. Its not something everyone can do - even I can only just fit carpet and to a medocre standard. Id be interested to know if the product was exactly the same, although I am sure you researched this and it probably was. The bit where we do well is in the fitting. Finding a reliable carpet fitter who will 'fit anything' is impossible - believe me im constantly looking. Most of our customers would feel uncomfortable buying a product online for then someone theyve never heard of come round to their home to fit it. What if they mess it up? No come backs I presume.

Really interesting to hear the other side of the fence so to speak. I dont know what sales industry you work in, but do you find the same issues im finding in your realm?

Really really appreciate you taking the time to help me understand here mate. Oh, and given half a chance, id have your m2 off you in a heartbeat


----------



## straight6hatch

muzzer said:


> Regards the beds, cost played a huge part as did style but the website i bought them from had full dimensions so i knew what size the bed would be. The two i have bought online weren't an issue, one was too low for the wife who is disabled and the second one is going strong 4 years later.
> 
> The Mattress was an error on my part with the sizing, and it wasn't that comfy to be fair. The replacement we changed it for is superb, it's possibly the comfiest mattress i've had for the better part of 30 years.
> 
> If the local shops did the same quality at a similar price point, i would have bought locally but when Mattressman want the thick of end of £700 for a mattress and i got one with the same feel* online for less than £200, then the high street can't compete.
> * feel not quality, although the one we did get has so far proven to be amazing.
> 
> We haven't ordered anything outlandish when we've done it online, so expectations were fully met.
> Would i go back to buying from a store? Sure but then it's a case of supply and demand, do they have it in stock? Most times yes but if go online i can exactly what is in stock and what isnt, too many times i've been told it's in stock in a shop only to be told the next day it isnt and i have to wait.


Interesting! Sounds like youve done well/been lucky with your beds. Its a weekly occurance that I hear of one of our customers who buys a bed online, only to find out it was rubbish or hurt their back.

Your examples of 'Mattressman' is...interesting. I wouldnt ever insult your intelligence by explaining feeling vs quality as im sure you already know. Doing research, most of our beds are online and we are quite comparable in terms of cost which is unusual!

One of our best bed brands is a company called Hypnos. I have one myself and its utterly sublime. Theyre hand finished beds and so are often made to order. Stock is tricky but nobody has stock to be honest as its not possible. Then again, they average at about £900 for a double so they are on the heavier end of the price scale. Worth every penny IMO though.

Thanks for your help


----------



## RS3

BillyT said:


> I have and regretted it Wayfair bought 3 mattress and there all terrible £1000 in total 2 single and a small double. There done and we only got them 9 months ago.
> also Sofas from Argos that where so called Leather to find out there leather faced with Faux leather sides that has started to shed.
> This is not covered by the 10 year guarantee only covers the first year.
> We our going to DFS soon to try and buy.


Wev'e had 2 Suites from DFS over the last 22 years and I suspect those we have now will last forever - Great quality. There wasn't a problem with the 1st suite at all but my wife wanted to donate it to her young brother for his 1st house.

Not only did I go to DFS and try the last suite, I ended up visiting the factory that manufactures them in Preston to make sure I was happy with the quality but the last lot where very expensive.


----------



## sharrkey

straight6hatch said:


> Thats totally fair comment. I would say, with confidence, that not many people will research heavily. I could be wrong but the feeling I get from my customers is that they do basic research and go from there. It obviously has paid dividends for you though!
> 
> Good point about not wasting peoples time. It was amazing when I sold cars how many people just fancied a jolly. Did my head in!
> 
> Interesting comments about the flooring. Truthfully, we do very well with flooring. Its not something everyone can do - even I can only just fit carpet and to a medocre standard. Id be interested to know if the product was exactly the same, although I am sure you researched this and it probably was. The bit where we do well is in the fitting. Finding a reliable carpet fitter who will 'fit anything' is impossible - believe me im constantly looking. Most of our customers would feel uncomfortable buying a product online for then someone theyve never heard of come round to their home to fit it. What if they mess it up? No come backs I presume.
> 
> Really interesting to hear the other side of the fence so to speak. I dont know what sales industry you work in, but do you find the same issues im finding in your realm?
> 
> Really really appreciate you taking the time to help me understand here mate. Oh, and given half a chance, id have your m2 off you in a heartbeat


I've only ever worked in retail, from clothing stores in early days to area manager for mobile retail, 10yrs in Car sales and last was New & Used car manager and more recently Sky.

Flooring was exact same brand and model Khars yet the local guy just said I couldn't be buy at that price, as for fitting I've a joiner I've used for 20+ years so! And main reason I went Khars was I'd put it down 15yrs ago and it was still going well in other rooms.

Buying the M2 was no different as I'd researched the market, prepared to travel country wide for a deal, told my local dealer my best deal and they said they couldn't match as THAT dealer was loosing money lol
Local dealer eventually called me to offer same deal 2 weeks before me collecting from a dealer in Nottinghamshire, sorry Too Late.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## straight6hatch

sharrkey said:


> I've only ever worked in retail, from clothing stores in early days to area manager for mobile retail, 10yrs in Car sales and last was New & Used car manager and more recently Sky.
> 
> Flooring was exact same brand and model Khars yet the local guy just said I couldn't be buy at that price, as for fitting I've a joiner I've used for 20+ years so! And main reason I went Khars was I'd put it down 15yrs ago and it was still going well in other rooms.
> 
> Buying the M2 was no different as I'd researched the market, prepared to travel country wide for a deal, told my local dealer my best deal and they said they couldn't match as THAT dealer was loosing money lol
> Local dealer eventually called me to offer same deal 2 weeks before me collecting from a dealer in Nottinghamshire, sorry Too Late.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sounds like you and I are quite similar to be honest. I have always been in retail which I enjoy. Car sales for 3 years which I was most glad to get out of to work for the family firm. Now, in essence, I work for myself. Its fantastic.

Its funny how many companies claim others are 'losing money'. Well, clearly theyre not because they wouldnt do it otherwise :lol:. If I cant match something, i just say that I cant do it as its not worth it for me. Unlike my car sales days, honesty is the best policy. 
Yesterday, I had a customer chase an order. I had messed up and not ordered it. I told the customer that and explained what had happened. By the end of the convo, she was thanking me. Bizarre how far honesty gets you!


----------



## Shiny

straight6hatch said:


> Im interested in how the Simba holds up to the test of time. very appealing marketing with their 100 day try and return system etc. Theyre foam so a no no for me as I get too hot.
> 
> Sofas in a box?! Whatever next :lol:
> 
> Thanks for your comments


We went for the Hybrid Pro, missus can't stand memory foam and we've previously had latex topper matresses which she is OK with. I have no problems with getting too hot in all fairness and i'm normally like an oven at the best of times.

It replaced a quite expensive mattress that we never really got on with, Silentnight from memory. Within a couple of weeks of the Simba both us had far less aches and pains.

Within a couple of weeks of purchase Simba changed their 30% promo discount to 35%, i dropped them an email and they refunded the 5% difference without a quibble.

Like you say, it will interesting how it holds up over time, but for the last few months, i can;t really fault it. Bloody heavy though.


----------



## straight6hatch

A massive thanks to those that have already voiced their opinion. I feel like I should explain things a bit further for those that care!

I am exceptionally fortunate to be in the position of now managing my family business - a home furnishings store. The store has been running for 73 years this year and my great grandfather set it up just after he came back from being at war. Naturally, im very fond of this place. It has always done well as there is limited competition around here and we have a great reputation. However, being 'young' (not that I feel it!), I am constantly looking at ways to improve the business and ensure its continuation. Online selling is something that we have frowned upon as we are very customer service focused and we find it hard to achieve that online. However, needs must and its something im considering launching in the future.

So, now you know why im asking these questions! Thanks for your help folks


----------



## muzzer

straight6hatch said:


> Interesting! Sounds like youve done well/been lucky with your beds. Its a weekly occurance that I hear of one of our customers who buys a bed online, only to find out it was rubbish or hurt their back.
> 
> Your examples of 'Mattressman' is...interesting. I wouldnt ever insult your intelligence by explaining feeling vs quality as im sure you already know. Doing research, most of our beds are online and we are quite comparable in terms of cost which is unusual!
> 
> One of our best bed brands is a company called Hypnos. I have one myself and its utterly sublime. Theyre hand finished beds and so are often made to order. Stock is tricky but nobody has stock to be honest as its not possible. Then again, they average at about £900 for a double so they are on the heavier end of the price scale. Worth every penny IMO though.
> 
> Thanks for your help


That's why i said it "felt" the same, i know the quality of an expensive item is going to be better than the cheaper item in all bar 1% of cases but so far so good.
Would i have spent £700 on the mattress? If it was the only one that allowed the wife a decent nights sleep, yes of course.

But with regards to Sofa's, then no i wouldn't buy that online as i'd want to sit on it first and the last 2 have both been bought after trying them in the shop.


----------



## straight6hatch

muzzer said:


> That's why i said it "felt" the same, i know the quality of an expensive item is going to be better than the cheaper item in all bar 1% of cases but so far so good.
> Would i have spent £700 on the mattress? If it was the only one that allowed the wife a decent nights sleep, yes of course.
> 
> But with regards to Sofa's, then no i wouldn't buy that online as i'd want to sit on it first and the last 2 have both been bought after trying them in the shop.


Im glad that the mattress is doing you well though, genuienly. Anything you buy is a gamble if im honest as you really dont know unless you live with it. I guess thats why Simba do so well.

The bit about the wife had be chuckling. I dont blame you there :lol:

Thanks for your help though, I do seriously appreciate it. Its so hard trying to be a 'pioneer' within a family firm thats so connected to its traditional roots. Doesnt help that my boss is my Dad and Grandad :lol:


----------



## kingswood

we've just bought a new 3 seater and 2 seater sofa from barker and stone house. the Luca range if you know it.

the wife dragged me to go view and was reluctant at that, the ones we have are only 14 years old! there's no way I'd buy online. if anything you need to take a tape measure and make sure stuff will fit.

then there's always a haggle face to face. we bought the last demo set, reduced from just over £4k to £2700 and got them down another £200 for a few marks on it.

and being in stock comes next well, no endless waiting times.


----------



## straight6hatch

kingswood said:


> we've just bought a new 3 seater and 2 seater sofa from barker and stone house. the Luca range if you know it.
> 
> the wife dragged me to go view and was reluctant at that, the ones we have are only 14 years old! there's no way I'd buy online. if anything you need to take a tape measure and make sure stuff will fit.
> 
> then there's always a haggle face to face. we bought the last demo set, reduced from just over £4k to £2700 and got them down another £200 for a few marks on it.
> 
> and being in stock comes next well, no endless waiting times.


only 14 years old :lol: if everyone waited 14 years to change their stuff i'd go out of business!

Sounds like you got a blinding deal mate, well done! Im not farmiliar with the range but B&S actually sell a lot of the same stuff we do so im sure ill know of it.

Wait times at the moment are nothing short of a joke. Everything in our store is subject to mad delays due to covid/Suez/brexit/wind direction :wall:


----------



## Darlofan

All beds we've ever had it's the bases that cause the issues not the mattresses. Taking the bases apart to dispose of/firewood they all seem to be built exactly the same. Basically not a lot in them. I wonder what price point the bases become a better build or is a £300 divan base the same as a £2000 base.


----------



## Kerr

Things like beds and sofas need to be tried and tested. What I find comfortable is different from other people. 

I really need to try the mattress and sofa before buying and more so if you're talking more expensive stuff. If you're buying cheap you've got to accept it won't be great, but for quality items you want to know it fits properly.


----------



## packard

Can’t see how you can purchase an item that is personal to your comfort e.g. soft, bed etc without trying. Then I would happily search online for cheapest and or preferred reseller or one that I felt more enticed to buy from even if more expensive.

If you already own the required item or have used it regularly, no issue straight to online.

I have in past when carrying out research found a company that has item in stock that I wasn’t previously aware of, so the online presence for me can make me want to drive to your store.


----------



## straight6hatch

Darlofan said:


> All beds we've ever had it's the bases that cause the issues not the mattresses. Taking the bases apart to dispose of/firewood they all seem to be built exactly the same. Basically not a lot in them. I wonder what price point the bases become a better build or is a £300 divan base the same as a £2000 base.


Well, I can actually explain here having smashed more bases at our recyling plant than I can remember :lol:

Essentially, its the quality of the materials. If they use cheap pine or rubbish timber then obviously they dont last. Not just that, but the way the internals of the base is fixed together makes a hell of a difference. Some use staples as theyre quick and cheap...and rubbish. A quality base will be easy to spot by the drawers. If the drawers feel like theyre gonna snap or fall off at any moment - steer clear.


----------



## ridders66

I would never buy sofas, furniture, beds etc online. I prefer to see, and feel an item before buying. I will never try in store then order online either. I'm a bit old fashioned, I prefer to give my money to small independent stores rather than huge multi national groups. If someone at a shop is friendly and helpful, it doesn't matter if I can get it a little cheaper online, the shop will always get my business. We need to keep the high street going. Online buying is Ok, but clinical, and somewhat ruined if your parcels are 'delivered' by DPD, possibly the worst courier company in the UK. (I'll bet every DW member has a story to tell about damaged parcels from DPD).
Most of our furniture is traditional English oak, hand made, and bought from various local stores. Our dining room table and chairs were hand made in Yorkshire, and came from a local store which is sadly no more. Websters, in Tarleton, if anyone lives in the area and remembers it. Fantastic family business, the finest furniture you ever saw, most furniture locally hand made, price stickers resembled telephone numbers! But you get what you pay for, and I will always pay more for quality goods.
My car came from the local Nissan garage, (Fred Coupe Ltd) which is 300 yards from my house, at the end of the road to be precise. Family firm, been Nissan main dealers since the 70s (Datsun days). The current directors are the original owners grandsons and great grandsons. Second to none service, a 'proper' family firm. My cycles all come from a local independent bike shop, (Paul Hewitt cycles),which has also been used by many Olympic medal winners who went because of his reputation. All my hiking and camping gear comes from a local independent shop, (Tamarack Outdoors) and we prefer Booths supermarket (Still in the Booths family, run by Edwin Booth), to the huge supermarkets. 
In my opinion, and this is only my opinion, you can stick Amazon, Go outdoors, Wiggle etc etc where the sun doesn't shine. Support your local shops or else they will not be there much longer.


----------



## ridders66

straight6hatch said:


> Well, I can actually explain here having smashed more bases at our recyling plant than I can remember :lol:
> 
> Essentially, its the quality of the materials. If they use cheap pine or rubbish timber then obviously they dont last. Not just that, but the way the internals of the base is fixed together makes a hell of a difference. Some use staples as theyre quick and cheap...and rubbish. A quality base will be easy to spot by the drawers. If the drawers feel like theyre gonna snap or fall off at any moment - steer clear.


Totally agree. The furniture in our spare room was once in our bedroom. Solid pine, dovetail joints on all drawers, weighs a ton, all hand made near Haworth. 30 years old now, and still looking good


----------



## ridders66

sharrkey said:


> I've worked in sales all my life so I try to make a point of not wasting anyone's time whilst out researching myself within furniture showrooms, but yes with Duresta & even Gasgoine you know the expected quality and warranty provided so no worries there.
> 
> I did try and get a furniture retailer to match the online price for my Vispring mattress, they laughed and said no chance, I said fine and thanked them for their time and bought online that evening.
> 
> I heavily research anything I buy and equally the cost I can buy for, another perfect example was engineered oak flooring that I bought a few years back, local guy was 4K and I could buy online for 2k, he said it cost him more to buy than what I was paying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can understand that. Many online sellers blast the backside out of the price, which ruins it for everyone else. My friend who owns the bike shop said many online retailers sell bikes and components for less than he can buy them for wholesale. I think the online sellers buy in such huge amounts, they can effectively name the price they are prepared to pay. The manufacturers cannot stop them, because then they could be fined for price fixing.


----------



## ridders66

straight6hatch said:


> A massive thanks to those that have already voiced their opinion. I feel like I should explain things a bit further for those that care!
> 
> I am exceptionally fortunate to be in the position of now managing my family business - a home furnishings store. The store has been running for 73 years this year and my great grandfather set it up just after he came back from being at war. Naturally, im very fond of this place. It has always done well as there is limited competition around here and we have a great reputation. However, being 'young' (not that I feel it!), I am constantly looking at ways to improve the business and ensure its continuation. Online selling is something that we have frowned upon as we are very customer service focused and we find it hard to achieve that online. However, needs must and its something im considering launching in the future.
> 
> So, now you know why im asking these questions! Thanks for your help folks


My friend has been in the same position. Great shop, great reputation. Up until recently he hasn't bothered with a webshop, as pretty much everyone wants to call in at the shop and deal with him personally. The big thing is, if you do go to online selling, you may feel you have to compete with other sellers who work from a warehouse with limited overheads. Then, you will have to sell your goods at the same price in store, where you have all the overheads to pay, and your wages. It is a difficult one, to be competitive online and in store, where I feel a product can be devalued when it is online at silly prices with lots of online companies cutting the prices to be the cheapest. This is madness, and I know of many cases where companies have sold items for less than they paid for them, just to be the cheapest online. If you have a historic family business with a good reputation, I would push that side, unless you need to sell more goods for financial reasons.


----------



## bellguy

Myself i would NEVER waste someones time, use their store as a test site and then buy online, i am sure most people if it was their own business be a bit miffed if others did that, i am a loyal kind of guy, maybe a bit old fashioned in that way but i feel the store owners invest many many thousands of pounds running a business and its a big risk, so to use them like that to ME is just wrong lol
I prefer to shop around and see what i like by feel and comfort etc then purchase from said shop even if it means i pay slightly more, PLUS if you have an issue you just go to the shop and sort it, not fighting online to try and get your issues sorted, its just the way i am.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Voted 3 prefer to see touch and try stuff I buy.
Prefer local businesses where the owners are craftsmen, bought a couch a couple of years ago from a Company who made and refurbished furniture, the guy knew what he was talking about, delivered the furniture personally and make sure we where 100% happy.
Even contacted us after 6 month and a year later to make sure we where still happy with our purchase.
I went back a couple of weeks ago for a different purchase, remembered us and what we have bought before.

I never buy on price, buy on quality, service and knowledge and the price is my last consideration.

Our couch is still like new, the leather faultless and fill still how it felt like new.


----------



## marcusp13

Voted 1. We’ve purchased the majority of our furniture online after reading extensive reviews and are happy with everything we have purchased. I would prefer to touch and feel but sometimes the price points available from online stores through lack of overheads is too good to pass up. The key things I look for down this route are product warranty and an easy to understand short term money back guarantee if you’re not happy with the product too.


----------



## Andyblue

straight6hatch said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I run a home furnishings store and have a question for you!
> 
> We don't sell online at present because we believe that someone would want to try and item before they buy. With the growth of online sales, are we missing out?
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> EDIT - If you do vote a particular way, please let me know why below. Its very helpful! The more stuff we sell, the more detailing stuff I can buy.... consider that! :lol:


No, would never buy without seeing / feeling etc.

We're actually just going through this - looking for a new sofa, nice to be able to look online and see if the shop has anything you like the look of, we found a couple in a store we liked the look of, went to have a look in person, sat on them - OMG what a load of… horrendous.

So the hunt continues - for me, this is why you need to get that hands on experience…

I do think having some online presence does help, as it allows you to look if there is anything you like the look of, prior to visiting, which at present I feel is very important if it saves a journey…


----------



## Darlofan

Looks like our replacement bed will be going back to John Lewis now as well. Base has started creaking, exactly the same spot as last time but on the other side this time. Possibly had it 4weeks!!
Time to look for a different one.


----------



## The happy goat

I’m a touchy freely sort of person i need to see it in the flesh before i purchase anything new.


----------



## Rappy

I answered yes. But in reality, it's both 

Sofas, I would really need to see.
Bed frames, ordered online
Matresses is both
Table & chairs is both

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn

I prefer to buy online. I hate dealing with salespeople.


----------



## straight6hatch

SarahAnn said:


> I prefer to buy online. I hate dealing with salespeople.


Haha! Ill try not to take it personally 

TBH, I know a lot of people say this but we dont really have 'salespeople' here. They're more 'experts' that guide customers and help answer questions. We never *ever* push customers into buying things. Is that the part you hate?


----------



## Sam6er

Big items, i would look online to get a feel for the styles/prices and then go to a store to have a closer look and purchase. Our sofas were bought in store, dining room table and chairs in store, beds and matresses again in store, flooring in store, even our lighting all came from a local lighting store. Clothes and shoes are another one that i dont like buying online, i like to see the item, feel its quality, try it on to check the fit. 

Only things i buy online are consumables e.g. batteries, shampoos, cat food, or detailing items/car parts. Even my car parts i try to buy locally but my main factor is brand. If the local stores dont have the brands i want then i resort to online. my local store doesnt keep decent brake part brands in as they have noticed the local community usually buy the cheaper parts so its not economical for them to stock the more expensive brands, so i buy those online. Filters they have the brand i want so all filters are purchased locally.

Some things i did buy online that i would have normally bought in store were some garden solar lamps and only after looking everywhere locally to find no one had the style we were after. Another item was the rug for our living room was bought from wayfair. not too much to check there, thickness, size and pattern/colour. Although they delivered the wrong item so i got a full refund and they didnt want the item back lol. Again the rug was only bought online as the choices i saw in various stores were not to my liking or not the right size

I went for option 3.


----------



## SarahAnn

straight6hatch said:


> Haha! Ill try not to take it personally
> 
> TBH, I know a lot of people say this but we dont really have 'salespeople' here. They're more 'experts' that guide customers and help answer questions. We never *ever* push customers into buying things. Is that the part you hate?


Yes, that's the bit I hate. Sorry if it came across the wrong way 
One of the things I bought instore was a small sofa for my, I call it snug, my winter sitting room where I sit with my dogs at night. I just wanted a basic sofa that I wouldn't be too precious about. The way they try to sell the coatings and don't like no as an answer and I actually got sucked into buying the silly little cups for the feet on the sofa because the salesman just wouldn't give it a rest. They were £20 and I could have got them at the poundshop.


----------



## straight6hatch

SarahAnn said:


> Yes, that's the bit I hate. Sorry if it came across the wrong way
> One of the things I bought instore was a small sofa for my, I call it snug, my winter sitting room where I sit with my dogs at night. I just wanted a basic sofa that I wouldn't be too precious about. The way they try to sell the coatings and don't like no as an answer and I actually got sucked into buying the silly little cups for the feet on the sofa because the salesman just wouldn't give it a rest. They were £20 and I could have got them at the poundshop.


Sarah, Im with you all the way. As I explained earlier in the thread, I used to sell cars for a main dealer. I always vowed never to listen too hard to the 'sales process' or 'tactics' and also promised myself never to impose them onto my team. Its incredible how much it actually works. We sell far more with less hassle by not pushing people than we ever would by being pushy. Its almost like reverse psychology :lol:. We also dont sell any extras such as 'scotchguard' or 'sofa cups' as they rarely ever work as intended!

And dont worry, it didnt come across the wrong way whatsoever. Theres no right or wrong answer with this thread. Im just curious to know peoples thoughts. I think we can all agree, pushy salesman need to get in the bin :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn

Yeah straight in the bin along with their sofa feet cups :lol:


----------



## straight6hatch

SarahAnn said:


> Yeah straight in the bin along with their sofa feet cups :lol:


hahahaha! Exactly! Ive never understood the appeal of those cups. Any sofa will cause dents in carpet so instead of having a dent the size of the feet, you put a cup under it and make an even bigger dent??? The mind baffles. Wooden floors are the only exception!


----------



## Starbuck88

It depends on the situation.

I put down that I would try in store but then buy online later without really reading your OP.

The reason for this and I can give a couple of prime examples. 

Wanted a new mattress, as soon as we walked into dreams got jumped on by a sales person and quite frankly couldn't get rid of them the entire time we were in the shop.

I can't stress how much I hate that. 

DFS similar situation, every 2 minutes asking if we needed help. We do our research on these companies websites about what we want to look at, go in and see them in person, then go home and order them from their websites. I don't want to sit there for an hour filling stuff in, random chit chat with someone who couldn't care less if I was even alive or not pretending to be best friends, having all sorts of extras thrown at me, when I can just sit in peace at home for 5 minutes and achieve the same thing.

I know that's not technically showrooming as we bought from the companies we went to look at and we wouldn't 'showroom' an independent business. 

If there is tech I want, I will scour the net and buy the cheapest/best offer as if you're buying a branded bit of tech like a mobile phone, tv etc you know what you're getting.

Seldom do we actually venture out to physical stores in the best of times let alone now.


----------



## Taxboy

For soft furnishings I need to sit on / lie on the goods to see if they are comfortable. So I don't think I'd go for an online purchase for these type of items.

Totally O/T but can I ask from a comfort factor is there any difference between a mattress on a divan or on slatted boards

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

Taxboy said:


> For soft furnishings I need to sit on / lie on the goods to see if they are comfortable. So I don't think I'd go for an online purchase for these type of items.
> 
> Totally O/T but can I ask from a comfort factor is there any difference between a mattress on a divan or on slatted boards
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback!

Of course you can ask! In theory, yes there is a difference. It comes down to a logical thought really - a divan base is fixed and firm. It wont move. Slatted bed frames do have some give and therefore will increase 'travel' and give the feeling of more comfort. In reality, the difference is marginal. My mattress on my previous base (divan) and my new bed frame (slatted) feels exactly the same. IMO comfort comes from the mattress and mattress only! Hope that helps


----------



## macc70

Bought my Golf online


----------

